# Simple step stool



## Bigg081 (Feb 3, 2019)

Does anyone have a simple step stool plan? I have been asked to make something for the ladies at work. They can’t reach all of the mailboxes. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 4, 2019)

This...no liability

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2019)

Something like this?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2019)

Or super simple....
2x4 construction...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 4, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Does anyone have a simple step stool plan? I have been asked to make something for the ladies at work. They can’t reach all of the mailboxes. LOL.


My wife is 5’, thus the laugh. She has seen those plans for a step stool that pulls out of the cabinet and unfolds either direction.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> My wife is 5’, thus the laugh. She has seen those plans for a step stool that pulls out of the cabinet and unfolds either direction.



This one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 4, 2019)

That’s it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 160230
> 
> View attachment 160231


I like this one. Do you have the full plans?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't...but I'm sure I could find one with more dimensions.
Or you can take the measurements from the step and risers of a set of stairs and add that for your height...

But, I'll look tonight after dinner....


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 5, 2019)

Made this about 7 years ago. Pallet scrap from work ( pine) Dressed up with some paint and non slip tape. A light weight work horse . Floor to first step is 7” and top step is 15” from floor. I have no idea why I made it that way but it seems to work well. 



 



 



 



 


 

Hope this can help.
Rob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't...but I'm sure I could find one with more dimensions.
> Or you can take the measurements from the step and risers of a set of stairs and add that for your height...
> 
> But, I'll look tonight after dinner....


No need to look. I’m sure I can find some I just didn’t know if you have them or not.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> No need to look. I’m sure I can find some I just didn’t know if you have them or not.


found it!!

Here's the website for the instructions if you need em...
http://www.ana-white.com/2011/02/plans/vintage-step-stool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2019)

I got nothing...Moma da Brink is 4’-21”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> found it!!
> 
> Here's the website for the instructions if you need em...
> http://www.ana-white.com/2011/02/plans/vintage-step-stool


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

